# What did you do with your knife today?



## Vortus (Jul 25, 2010)

Figured there was one in the flashlight forum, maybe folks had some cool stories.

Got to really use my HEST today clearing a section of brush. Used it as a pry wedge hammering on the end to split some trees that jammed the chainsaw, held up quite well. Cutting smaller branches off, used as a screw driver and prybar on the chainsaws to adjust the chains.


----------



## csshih (Jul 25, 2010)

I used mine to wear down the stones on my sharpening system..

oh wait......


----------



## Vortus (Jul 25, 2010)

An old story...

We were at scout camp outside of Garmisch Germany. I was on my first trip with my brand new and totally unused (and way more knife than a kid needs) Buckmaster. It was pretty much showed off and left in its sheath. The first thing I had signed for was white water rafting, which was to be the second morning we were there. The river was supposed to be melted snow off of the Zugspitze, and I believe them as there were small chunks of ice in the water. So we donned our wetsuits, got in the big raft (about 10 folks in it, 11 counting the guide) and began our adventure, me with my knife strapped to my leg (I was so cool, at least I thought so). Spending most of the day riding the rapids and having a ball. We saved another rafter that got knocked out of her boat and badly sprained her ankle on a rock, hero feeling now too. Towards the end of the run, was a good sized class 4. I didn't understand what that was till I saw it. Scary big to me at the time. Already tired, I was unprepared when the wall of water hit and took me overboard. They are backpaddling trying to locate me, not realizing I am swirling around under the raft. It seemed like an eternity and I swirling around in the murky water hitting rocks and cannot come up for air as I keep hitting the bottom of the wide raft. I reached down for the knife, as I fully intended to cut a hole in the rubber bottom, I NEEDED AIR. WHAM, I think I hit the boulder that caused this rapid in the first place, dunno, but it hurt alot and sprained my wrist. Knocking the knife out of my hand to never be seen again. At this time they stopped back paddling, thinking I was somewhere else, and I popped up right where they had been. Where I floated down bumping rocks till they were able to get me back in the boat. I guess the river decided my knife was a worthy offering over taking me. Pretty scary stuff for a kid.


----------



## oronocova (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine got used by our hairdresser friend last night to cut a tangled hair band out of a little girls head. She didn't say anything about it's polished edge but I noticed she was using it like they do a razor knife at those hair dresser places on the TV. So that was pretty satisfying. Byrd Wings Slipit. That along with my iTP A1 on low did the job.


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 25, 2010)

Sharpening Made Easy

Read this last nite which helped me today when sharpening my knife.


----------



## m3flies (Jul 25, 2010)

Nothing. But when the need does arise, it's there waiting for me. Never leave home without one.


----------



## sappyg (Jul 25, 2010)

played around with my new skyline to see how the edge holds up. it cuts better than i can whittle.


----------



## :)> (Jul 25, 2010)

Lifted the top off of a pot of boiling water, cut strawberries, cut some rope for a friend...

... I find that a pocket knife is one of the most useful tools available.

I am using a CRK Umnumazan or however you spell it I love the Umnumazan but I wish that I still had the small Sebbie that my wife gave me:shakehead

In reality, I get more practical and beneficial use out of my pocket knives than I do out of my flashlights... but I still love flashlights more


----------



## parnass (Jul 25, 2010)

The SOG Trident TF7 (assisted opening tanto) sliced open a large bag of dog chow last night.

The Buck Quickfire (assisted opening, 3 inch blade, lockback) cut the plastic blister pack away from a battery pack I just purchased.

The Buck 501 lockback severed plastic handles from soda bottles.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been literally doing nothing but sheathing and unsheathing my Izula all day. I made a small, low profile pocket sheath for it yesterday and I can't stop admiring it. Its one of my first kydex projects and it's not even that good, but its something I made.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jul 26, 2010)

...I opened my mail, with my Manix 2. Damn that thing is sharp!
Nice Kydex work by the way. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## divechief (Jul 26, 2010)

I used my small sebenza to open the RA Clicky Executive flashlight that I got in the mail today

:twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 26, 2010)

divechief said:


> I used my small sebenza to open the RA Clicky Executive flashlight that I got in the mail today
> 
> :twothumbs



congrats on your score


----------



## parnass (Jul 27, 2010)

The SOG Trident TF7 (assisted opening tanto) cut the bark from some branches that I was breaking down to fit in a burn pile.


----------



## sappyg (Jul 27, 2010)

gallonoffuel said:


> I made a small, low profile pocket sheath for it yesterday and I can't stop admiring it. Its one of my first kydex projects and it's not even that good, but its something I made.
> 
> http://gallery.montess.net/albums/kydex/izula_pocket_sheath.jpg


 
i think you did a great job.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jul 27, 2010)

HSG said:


> Nice Kydex work by the way. Looks pretty good to me.





sappyg said:


> i think you did a great job.



Thanks guys. You learn something every time you make a new piece but I won't be happy until it's something I myself would pay money for. I am in the process of making a few for some friends but I wouldn't feel right charging them for anything but the materials at this point.


----------



## guyg (Jul 27, 2010)

Cut up food for breakfast with a buck 110, and been opening beer bottles with my vic Super Tinker.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 30, 2010)

The trailer we used today had a rough life. Used the pry end to pull the air line connector grommets, and to push the new ones in. Then cut a bunch of pieces of trailer tape (it's kinda a very heavy duty aluminum foil with a tar/gluey substance on the back, cool stuff) to cover small holes in the e-track plastic covers where someone had rubbed the trailer on something. Likely a telephone pole. Then used the butt end to hammer some sheet aluminum back flat. Couldve used a hammer, but not as fun. 

Still getting used to wearing the knife. Prob take a while to get used to that.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 30, 2010)

today: opened my paycheck envelope. cleaned some strawberries as i ate them. opened a oil canister (the plastic cap has that extra ring.. pryed it off). cut off a bit of torn fingernail. hmm.. thats about all today i think. could of lived without it, but it sure made the little tasks more convinient to do. 

knife was SanRenMu 710. (i keep finding out that i do like it alot, even if the clip is in wrong end and its not springassisted ) wonder how hard it is to have the clip put on other end of the knife.

-about that whittling.. cool roosters you make. never thought about doing anything nice or decorative when whittiling.. i just carve up bits and pieces out of the wood until its too small or thin to hold  its just a way to let some aggressions go and kill boredom.


----------



## sappyg (Jul 30, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> -about that whittling.. cool roosters you make. never thought about doing anything nice or decorative when whittiling.. i just carve up bits and pieces out of the wood until its too small or thin to hold  its just a way to let some aggressions go and kill boredom.


 
i do it for the same reasons. the roosters are actually very easy to do. i bought a book by: Chris Lubkemann Whittling Twigs & Branches, and just started doing it. they take about 10-15 minutes to do. you can get a good feel for a knife when you start making things with it. 

today i threw the skyline in the dishwasher cause the blade was getting funky. i used my SAK recruit to tighten the fridge door handle. i looked at some more kersaws but i can't find anything i like better than the skyline.


----------



## parnass (Jul 30, 2010)

I cut off a small branch from a tree using the saw and knife blades of a Victorinox One Hand Trekker. The low hanging branch was in the way while I was cutting the grass with my tractor.


----------



## Vortus (Aug 11, 2010)

Used it to pry out a bad hub seal and scrape the congealed goo from around the edge of the hub before wiping the hub (and the knife) clean with brake cleaner. Cut away some plastic that was wrapped around our trailers rear tandem. Wish I folks would take more care when covering loads when traveling.


----------



## CptDesoya (Aug 13, 2010)

Used my Kershaw Blur to open a bunch of boxes, cut paracord to make a bracelet, and sawed through an exaust hanger.


----------



## choombak (Aug 15, 2010)

Used my Benchmade 551H2O Grip to break 2 pounds of jaggery into small pieces. Boy, both my thumbs are sore due to the pressure exerted by the spine jimping.

-Amarendra


----------



## ASheep (Aug 15, 2010)

I used my Khukuri house 12 inch "survival" Khukuri to cut down our old dying lemon tree in the yard. I could have used a chainsaw, but that tree has been around long enough to deserve an old school death. A 1kg blade does a LOT of damage to an old tree!  Then I wore down my benchstones a little with some of my other knives, and gave them all a nice bath in oil


----------



## Joe_Karp (Aug 15, 2010)

Went shopping and used my BM 943 to open packages on coming back, sliced tomatoes and carrots for lunch...use the Edge Pro Apex system to keep things sharp and the S30V on the 94x series takes a mighty nice edge.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Aug 15, 2010)

I trimmed the branches off of a long stick in order to make a retriever tool for a golf disc that some how made it's way into a water hazard . During the same game I trimmed a couple of branches that were in my way to give me a "shooting lane". I had to shave some burrs off of my golf disc after it took a bad landing on an asphalt road .( Having a bad day on the golf course ) 
Then I had to cut some overhanging branches on the edge of my yard so I could mow . 
I opened a Tyvek envelope from the Supply Captain that contained my latest order of paracord . 
Since then all I have done with my Gerber Vallotton is practice whipping it out and snapping it open . Which I do every day . Randomly .


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 15, 2010)

put a nice flat spot in my two day old Spyderco Delica4 flatgrind, cutting tomatoes over glass cutting board, like an idiot but i resharpened it with my DMT diafold, now its hair poppin sharp.


----------



## parnass (Aug 26, 2010)

I used a Buck 288 Quickfire assisted opening lockback knife to cut a few low hanging branches from bushes. The branches were in my way while mowing the lawn.


----------



## Texas gun person (Sep 1, 2010)

Used my Spyderco Police 3 to get the plastic wrap off a 4Sevens battery so my new Quark Mini 123 would actually turn on. (I didn't even notice or think about the plastic wrap until after the light failed to turn on)


----------



## The Sun (Sep 2, 2010)

cut open my new electric bill....i think it's time for some solar panels!!!


----------

